# Does this ever go away?



## fkmylife (Mar 21, 2010)

Just wondering if this ever goes away?!
Will I ever be "fully normal?"
Has anyone fully recovered from this? 
And has anyone lived with this CONSTANTLY 24/7 from the day it started to today?


----------



## ChrisT_T (Mar 21, 2010)

fkmylife said:


> Just wondering if this ever goes away?!
> Will I ever be "fully normal?"
> Has anyone fully recovered from this?
> And has anyone lived with this CONSTANTLY 24/7 from the day it started to today?


 Well it depends on the individual in all honesty. For some people it is something that medication can help, or therapy, or even someone to talk to. I can't say for sure if it ever goes away completly but what I can say is this. Over time it get's alot easier to deal with, eventually to the point where when something set's you off you can stop, evaluate the situation that your dealing with and shrug it off and continue on with your day. I'm sure there are some people who have fully recovered from it, but I don't think it's someting you can just forget you had. In my opinion thinking about it let's it continue, when you worry about it, it can cause stress which can lead to a panic attack which in end exsabates the feelings of DP. Once again I can't be ceartain about the 24/7 question you had. Are you feeling this way for the most part of your life now?


----------



## ChrisT_T (Mar 21, 2010)

fkmylife said:


> Just wondering if this ever goes away?!
> Will I ever be "fully normal?"
> Has anyone fully recovered from this?
> And has anyone lived with this CONSTANTLY 24/7 from the day it started to today?


 Well it depends on the individual in all honesty. For some people it is something that medication can help, or therapy, or even someone to talk to. I can't say for sure if it ever goes away completly but what I can say is this. Over time it get's alot easier to deal with, eventually to the point where when something set's you off you can stop, evaluate the situation that your dealing with and shrug it off and continue on with your day. I'm sure there are some people who have fully recovered from it, but I don't think it's someting you can just forget you had. In my opinion thinking about it let's it continue, when you worry about it, it can cause stress which can lead to a panic attack which in end exsabates the feelings of DP. Once again I can't be ceartain about the 24/7 question you had. Are you feeling this way for the most part of your life now?


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

Everyone can get better, but you have to figure out what's causing your dp/dr. If it is caused by anxiety or depression, it is usually easier to get rid of because you already know what's causing it and you can do treatments based on your situation. Once you get to the bottom of it, it is usually easier to treat.

Mine is caused by severe anxiety that I have 24/7. Once my anxiety is gone, I am certain dp will soon follow.


----------



## fkmylife (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I suffer from both Depression and Anxiety, and as of right now, I do see an improvement as my depression begins to fade, but I feel like I'm almost out of depression yet I just don't feel 100%. I don't feel completely right. Like, there is something else wrong with my brain, or maybe I'm schizophrenic or something like that. I dono, maybe I worry too much, but I know right now I don't feel correct. there is definitely something going on and I dont know how to explain it or what it is but it makes me so scared that I will never live a happy fulfilling life ever again, without questioning things before I do them or being so neurotic. I just look back at the times when I had no mental health issues and I would just live life without worrying about things and just doing things without questioning them and being so self-conscious.
I hate thissssss


----------



## ChrisT_T (Mar 21, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel about missing the feeling of never having DP. I think about that sometimes too, but you know, I think with going through this it has given me such an appreiation of things. You know, like, when I get hit by it, I often question reality and how amazing everything looks, maybe it's just me, but that's the one thing that sets it off. Over analyzing every single object and sitaution I see. I had to quit my job in the summer cause I was doing a mindless job of cuttung chicken breast's and I stopped and looked at them and asked myself, how is everything so amazing looking in life? Everything that we take forgranted just amazed me and I was scared cause everything was tripping me out. Anyways back to the point of what I am trying to get at, even though you miss those days where you felt so secure, I think we all miss that feeling of living life so narrow minded, safe. But DP has taught me to cherish everything. Damn, I feel like I sound like a hippy haha You feel when you get out of depression that your not 100%? In my opinion it really sounds like when you are depressed you find safety in it, though I do not know you,since it's such a common feeling to you when you break from it you sound as if you feel out of place?


----------

